# Is she dressed like a ****?



## Driftwood4231 (May 2, 2018)

My wife liked to go out in low cut tops and a mini with heels...
It draws lots of attention...she just laughs it off.

She also answers the door in less....

Not comfortable with it but she says it's fine


----------



## Vinnydee (Jan 4, 2016)

How one dresses is not an indication of their sexual behavior. The two easiest girls I had in my life were both school teachers with big breasts and did not show any cleavage or dress sexy at all. My wife is bi and had a steady girlfriend she shared with me for 30 years or our 46 years of marriage. Her gf was a school principal and dresses as such in and out of work. She has 38EE breasts and was embarrassed to display them or her legs for that matter. None of the women we had threesomes with were overtly sexual. Never talked about it or dressed to attract men. 

Of course there are women who dress to kill, but we were never attracted to women like that. When I was single I accepted the invitation of a hot girl who dressed as to show me what she had. Got into bed and she just laid there expecting to get by on her looks with me doing all the work. Never saw her again. However the best sex I had in my life was with women you never would guess were freaky by the way they looked.

Those who dress sexy tend to want attention more than sex with others. Using your body to get attention can be a sign of a psychological issue. It can also lead to needing more than just guys looking at them. So the saying of not judging a book by its cover is true most times, but not always. What really counts is what you find within those covers.

Was she like this before you married? If so then you got exactly what you saw so you have no reason to complain. If she became as she is after marriage, that is a good sign that she needs the attention of more men than just you to feel good about herself. That is a psychological issue that needs to be explored. In any event, I find that her dismissal of your feelings does not bode well for a long and happy marriage. She is entitled to dress as she wants to, but needs to be married to someone who agrees with her and not you.


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

In all fairness, she is married to YOU and if it makes you uncomfortable that she dresses like this (especially if you are NOT with her), then she should take your feelings into consideration and not just blow it off with "it's fine" That's BS. She answers the DOOR in less than a miniskirt and low cut tops? Does she answer in thongs/bra? how much less could she wear? And she thinks that's APPROPRIATE to answer a door like that?


----------



## cpat (May 2, 2018)

It really comes down to, if you trust that she would not cheat on you. Some people are Histronic, like attention, to lift up their self-esteem and feel flattered, might not even do it to cheat. Will men think she is asking for sex... well yes, but some think a smile is an invitation for sex. So if it makes you 100% upset, talk to her about it, be honest, tell her you don't like it, not because you don't trust her but because you can imagine some men would consider it an invitation. She might not change her habits, because nobody wants to change...

So you either tolerate it or say goodbye if it destroys you.

(Female talking)


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

She probably gets a small thrill from being an exhibitionist. It would certainly be nice if she took your feelings into account, but unless there is more to this, it's harmless. If she's attractive, she's also proud of how she looks. There are guys who do the same thing all the time: they work out, and wear muscle shirts or may go shirtless in public. IMO a little tacky, but harmless.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

I would not be comfortable wearing that type of closing, but I would be less comfortable with a husband who thought it was appropriate to use deronda Tory terms to describe me. I would be more likely to keep the tops and ditch the husband if he called me 4 letter words. And I dress very modestly.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

That word was supposed to be derogatory. I am not sure what auto correct was trying to do lol


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Married but Happy said:


> If she's attractive, she's also proud of how she looks.


This brings to mind the scene from Erin Brockovich in which the clueless boss is talking about girl's lunch and how Erin should dress differently. Her response was awesome.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

Has she always dressed provocatively ?

we need context, when you were dating did she dress in the same manner, or is this sudden change in her?

how old is she?


----------



## Tatsuhiko (Jun 21, 2016)

We all want to look good and be admired through the way we dress. But sorry, people who crave sexual attention from strangers have some unresolved issues. She's not "laughing off" the attention--the affirmation is part of her identity.


----------



## 41362 (Dec 14, 2012)

My wife is stunningly attractive and I kinda wish she would dress a bit more provocative... Since she is a respected clinician- that not going to happen- it's business casual all the time. 

I do know that if I referred to her as a **** she would create a magic elixir, just for me, that caused explosive diarrhea for 48-72 hours.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

personofinterest said:


> That word was supposed to be derogatory. I am not sure what auto correct was trying to do lol


I think I am just going to use deronda Tory all the time now. It made me smile, and I still knew what you meant.


----------



## BluesPower (Mar 27, 2018)

I do have to admit that I love the way my GF looks. 

And I also have to admit that I like the looks that she gets, and then how they look away when they see me. I guess I look mean or something. 

And I still have to admit that when I take her shopping, that I push for the slightly more revealing outfits. She is very lady like in many ways. 

However, since she is in the dressing room, I pick out what I like and she only argues occasionally. 

Does that make me a bad person...


----------



## Rasputin (Jul 26, 2015)

In my life, I’ve found that the ones that flaunt it the most are also the most prudish. If you’re worried about her cheating, I’d say it’s not likely. More likely is that she just wants attention. I hear Charlie Puth suddenly. It could just be a need she has due to lack of self esteem or something that may have been in place long before you were together. Then again, it could be a multitude of things. Like others have said, more details are needed, but from what I’ve seen in other women, she just wants the attention for self esteem. Just like a very needy neighbor of mine. Every time I’d come around she’d adjust her top and do everything she could to have her fake boobs on full display. It was so blatant it was almost sad. She also had a prescription meds and spending problem. Lots of head issues with that one. I hope your wife isn’t the same.


----------



## VermiciousKnid (Nov 14, 2017)

_Should _we live in a world where she can where whatever she wants wherever she wants or wear nothing at all anytime she wants and everything is fine? Yes.

_Do _we live in that world? No.


----------



## Volunteer86 (Aug 2, 2017)

Yeah like someone else said we need a little background..Age? Did she dress like this before or this is a recent change?


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Driftwood4231 said:


> My wife liked to go out in low cut tops and a mini with heels...
> It draws lots of attention...she just laughs it off.
> 
> She also answers the door in less....
> ...


She is your wife and an adult. Do you trust her, has she ever given you any reason to believe she may have thought of cheating on you? 

If not, you are her husband not her mother or father, so don't expect to pick out the clothes she is to wear each day. She is a big girl and can dress herself. You can give her feedback, it would be better if you could provide mostly positive feedback, like when she wears something more modest. You can make your views known, but you can't change your spouse, only they can change themself. You can change yourself, and I would recommend you become more accepting. 

If you are really concerned find out which streaming service has the Clinton and Stacy What not to wear TV show on it and do some watching with her, then spring for a make over and shopping trip for her, so she can upgrade her look...maybe even take her somewhere that has a fashion advisor or hire one to go shopping with her.

Maybe she thinks you dress like an old man? Ask her if you should "up" your wardrobe. You might be surprised at how strongly she feels about the way you dress.

On a scale of 1 to 10 having a wife that is faithful, that loves you, but just dresses provocatively is a pretty minor marriage issue.

Good luck.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

I think you should start wearing speedos and nothing else when you both go out together. Maybe some socks on chilly days. Then enjoy the attention just like her.


----------



## Elizabeth001 (May 18, 2015)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> I think you should start wearing speedos and nothing else when you both go out together. Maybe some socks on chilly days. Then enjoy the attention just like her.




And then there’s always the slingshot. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PigglyWiggly (May 1, 2018)

Elizabeth001 said:


> And then there’s always the slingshot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not quite as sexy as Borat but my wife said this guy "will do"


----------

